# Eastend House, Thankerton, Lanarkshire, August 2010



## RedDave (Aug 23, 2010)

*Eastend House, Lanarkshire, August 2010*

Eastend House is well known here, and there already have been several reports.

It's of 16th century origin, with later extensions, including some by 19th century architect David Bryce, who made additions in the Scottish Baronial style.
















Hooks in the ceiling, in a corridor. Only use I can think of is to hang game from.










First of many mannequins. I was prepared for them. Someone who wasn't could easily get freaked out by them.








































Doo do.




















For holding some lighting? Candles?





No doubt Chopin was played on this.





The Polish army played an important part in the defence of Scotland during the war: The Polish Army in Great Britain. Both the Polish army and air force were based there.










View from the top floor.















I haven't heard a convincing explanation for the presence of the mannequins. They're not ordinary shop window ones: they're jointed. In another UE web forum, someone suggested that costume dressmaking for Citizen's Theatre in Glasgow was done in Eastend House.















The piano is in the round tower, ground floor.





Stable block. Note the satellite dish. Parts of the estate are still in use.


----------

